
Telegram CEO: Apple’s iCloud Is “Now Officially a Surveillance Tool” - _red
https://cointelegraph.com/news/telegram-ceo-apples-icloud-is-now-officially-a-surveillance-tool
======
m-p-3
It simply joins the other cloud services that doesn't provide E2EE.

If you don't own the encryption key (and can be certain nobody else does),
then your data is not private.

